
'The Witcher', 'Minecraft' and 'Kerbal Space Program' Games for Teslas - guybedo
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-the-witcher-tesla-2020-1
======
HenryKissinger
Playing a video game while driving doesn't look like a safe practice.

~~~
davidgould
The games are only enabled while parked.

